# How do YOU bond with your dog?



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Is there something you do daily that's special for you and your dog(s)?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Herding lessons. He does what comes naturally but has to listen to me at the same time. There's nothing like letting him do what he knows how to do but lets me guide him at the same time. Makes for a great partnership


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

training but at home...I man handle him. He sniffs me and then I grab him by the neck....put him into headlock...bury his face in my shirt....push him down forcibly with my other hand and slowly pet him on his stomach and face. Everytime he lifts his head up I push it back down in my lap and keep petting. 

Only problem is afterwards.....he wont leave me alone.....lol Can't use the bathroom with him watching me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For me it's all the planned time I spend with my dogs. Packing my pup(s) in the car for hikes, socialization, and training.

Anything I can do at home helps. Playing games, teaching tricks, clicker stuff is perfect.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My first dog was an adult when I got him. We bonded in agility class. 

I bonded with Boaz on a 2 hour train ride. He learned that I would be his protector. 

But basically it's the games that I call training. Or is it training that I call games?


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

For Sasha, it's leash walking. She seems to really trust me in this. She stays behind me and sometimes I jog a little but other times I let her explore. When she looks up at me, I know she is really engaged in it. It seems to be the best time of the day for her. For me...it's when she rolls over and I scratch her belly. She is so cute. It just shows why dogs feel bonding differently that humans. I love to cuddle, she loves to follow me down a trail.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't have to anything special to bond with
your dog. spending time with your dog, training, socializing,
feeding the things you do normally creates bonding. being there
for your dog creates the bond. being a responsible dog
owner creates bonding.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

There seems to be something special when we go to bed. I like to read in bed and whenever I read, he likes to put his head on my chest, just under my chin while I am reading and grunt and go to sleep, if only for five or ten minutes, but the look he gives me when he does that, just makes my heart melt. It seems to be our "special" moment each night. Then he goes to the other side of the bed and sleeps with his head on the windowsill since my bed is right up against that. Priceless for me each night! His way of saying "I love you mommy" each night.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate to say this but we really really bonded when Stosh was shot in the face by our neighbor. He was just 11 mos old at the time and became very dependent on me because he couldn't see out of his left eye for months- and of course I showered him with love and attention and he needed daily care. It made us much closer and bonded than we may have been if he hadn't suffered such a traumatic injury. Not a good way to bond but he trusts me with his life- as I trust him with mine


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

All the time tracking and working obedience and dock diving etc is very bonding for us, but the sweetest thing that melts my heart is when she comes over and lays her big 56-pound self in my lap on the couch for belly rubs in the evening


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a different bond with all three dogs. 
Kacie is my rescue, our bond is thru her trusting me not to let her down. The other dogs are dominant over her, so I keep her happy by letting her know I have her back! She is pretty independent, but I know when she needs some affection and re-affirmation that she is loved. 
Onyx and I have the 'bond' thru letting her know she doesn't have to be "in control" in all situations. She has anxiety if she can't be controlling, so I have to let her know I have her back by micro-managing her.
Karlo is cool in every situation, so I just try to do him justice when we train and our bond is strong thru him knowing that HE has my back! 
Really, though, when we track, it is a quiet un-stressed time to have communication thru the line and I love it. That is really a great time of bonding and understanding my dog. 
Our morning time when we wake up is cool with all three, but they all try to vie for my attention and "space"/ keep the others at bay...I'm really, really going to miss this next week while I'm gone on a mission trip I think though, I will miss them more than they will miss me.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I put on some old busted up track suit (racing leathers) and we beat the snot out of each other. It's great for him as he can really go to town with the biting and whatnot, he goes ape. I'll also banzi attack him with a shoe, whacking him on the flanks and yelling, again he goes ape. It always devolves into a cuddle session on the floor, I massage muscles and check paws. Sometimes he'll just come up to me and bury his head in my chest and grunt at me, that's his subtle hint that he wants to take a nap.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this sounds crazy, funny, a little to much all at the sametime.
i think i want to see you in an old track suit and leather
gloves going at it with the dog. :laugh: :crazy: :laugh: when you yell
what are you yelling?? are you just yelling or are you 
saying words??? ROTFL 



brembo said:


> I put on some old busted up track suit (racing leathers) and we beat the snot out of each other. It's great for him as he can really go to town with the biting and whatnot, he goes ape. I'll also banzi attack him with a shoe, whacking him on the flanks and yelling, again he goes ape. It always devolves into a cuddle session on the floor, I massage muscles and check paws. Sometimes he'll just come up to me and bury his head in my chest and grunt at me, that's his subtle hint that he wants to take a nap.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Just yelling, like whoo-hoo! yaaaar! Banjo gets so excited he pretty much is dancing, bucking around and growling. It's not full-bore crazy, I tried that once and the whole "shake it till it's dead" thing happened to my arm. I don't care how much armor you have on, a 90 pound male GSD could likely dislocate a shoulder. My gloves have carbon-fiber scaled armor so he can really gnaw, sometimes his grip shifts and a few teeth will get into my wrists, I yelp of course and he lets go instantly. Thinking about this, I bet it does look nuts, but man alive does my dog ever love it. When he sees the red and black jacket come out of the closet he starts dancing and yips, it's really tons of fun.

Oh one other way I torture him is "pink belly". I'll roll him over and slap his belly fairly hard, making a great slap noise. I yell PINK BELLY! while I do this. He of course fights back with tooth and claw. If I walk up to him and just say "pink belly" he'll roll over and basically dare me to try. His tail will be thumping the floor and tongue lolled out, begging me to stick my hand near him, I do and get play mauled. Some dogs just love rough play.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

lisgje said:


> There seems to be something special when we go to bed. I like to read in bed and whenever I read, he likes to put his head on my chest, just under my chin while I am reading and grunt and go to sleep, if only for five or ten minutes, but the look he gives me when he does that, just makes my heart melt. It seems to be our "special" moment each night. Then he goes to the other side of the bed and sleeps with his head on the windowsill since my bed is right up against that. Priceless for me each night! His way of saying "I love you mommy" each night.


Awww, so sweet! 
My guy lets out a grunt right before he falls asleep too. It's so cute!
I love your avatar btw, that pic makes me laugh!! :laugh:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't do "pink belly" but i do tease my dog. when laying down with
his tongue and tail thumping i'll walk towards him slowly
then i'll poke his belly, legs, face or i'll slowly reach for his
face with "claw hands" and try to grap his mouth.
sometimes he'll get a few fingers or the side of my hand
but he never bites hard. then when i stop he'll lay there
still following me with his eyes (this really makes me laugh).
of course i go back for more.  imagine what our neighbors think. ROTFL.



brembo said:


> Oh one other way I torture him is "pink belly". I'll roll him over and slap his belly fairly hard, making a great slap noise. I yell PINK BELLY! while I do this. He of course fights back with tooth and claw. If I walk up to him and just say "pink belly" he'll roll over and basically dare me to try. His tail will be thumping the floor and tongue lolled out, begging me to stick my hand near him, I do and get play mauled. Some dogs just love rough play.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I think it's in the little things we do day by day, Odin loves it when I lay on the floor with him and just pet and scratch him. We also have a routine where whenever he hears my alarm go off in the morning he comes running from wherever he is and hops in bed for a few minutes to cuddle before I get up.

Training i've found builds a great bond when you and your dog really work well together, but I also like to just take the dogs out for a hike or a swim in an area where there aren't very many people and it's quiet. Sometimes nothing beats sitting out in the woods.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I love to hide for Zeke. It's our favorite game. When we put my youngest down for nap or nighttime, he waits at the top of the stairs and I go down to the first level, hide, then call him. I love listening to him charge around looking for me. And of course he's SO proud when he finds me. When we're at the park, I'll throw his ball then run and hide (behind a tree, on the playground equipment etc). Of course he knows where I am, but that giant doggie grin when he finds me cracks me up.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I like to just cuddle with them. That's when I feel most bonded. The other morning I was lying on my side and I could feel Bunny's two hind legs on my butt, her chin was on my neck, and one of her front legs was hanging over my shoulder. I finally turned around and looked at that pretty face and then she snuggled even closer 

This pic is from a few years ago but is pretty typical.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Awe...reading all of your stories...odd and sweet  so heart warming. I've only had Gryff for 4 months and while we're pretty tight we don't have anything TOO awesome we do. I mean he follows me around, I'm never out of his site. He's definitely a velcro dog. I can tell he loves me.

Some of the things we do that's just "us" is we roll around in the floor and wrestle a lot, or play tug of war...yea its actually in my mouth too. lol Also at night time I slap my bed and say "Ready for bed?" and he gets so excited and runs and flops on it at the bottom and we lay there watch some TV for a few and then sleep the whole night.

I just really want him to be "My" dog. I don't want to mess this up at all. I want him to be my bestfriend for as long as he's alive. I'm always scared I'll do something that will make him not like me anymore.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

aManicCookie said:


> I just really want him to be "My" dog. I don't want to mess this up at all. I want him to be my bestfriend for as long as he's alive. I'm always scared I'll do something that will make him not like me anymore.


I find that dogs are pretty forgiving. Odin isn't a fan of baths but he'll stand still and behave in the tub, at the same time he has the most pathetic "I hate this so much" look on his face. As soon as he's done he's back to dancing around happily as if nothing happened. I really can't think of anything that i've done that has really made him "dislike" me in any way, he's always just as loving and affectionate as ever.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I am very bonded to Denali. I think it's mostly because she is my first real dog and I personally trained her. She is the sweetest, most serious dog I've ever met, but sometimes she will be a complete goof ball and take you by surprise.

I'm less bonded with the puppy, but there is still a pretty strong bond. It's stronger than I thought it would be this soon and I think it's because she is so devoted to me. I am hands down her favorite and she lets me know it. I do restrained recalls and if anyone is holding her and I run away, she will *scream*!! When she gets let go, she bolts, I mean BOLTS, to me. If I hold her and have someone else run away she just calmly watches and then runs to them when they call. I've bonded with her through training.


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

Martial and I bond in many ways, either in training, walking on leash, but the thing that gets me the most is when I get in bed then call him up, he will lay down next to me and put his head on my arm/shoulder joint. He will lay there until I fall asleep or thinks I am asleep then he will get down in the floor and sleep between me and the door.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My other GSD, Shane, used to spoon me at night. Would wake up in the middle of the night to find him right up against me with his head on top of mine, the cat on the other side and feeling like I was the hotdog in an animal sandwich roll. Kept me warm in the winter for sure. If I was sick, they were literally on top of me! It always seemed to be at bedtime with my pets that our bonding really mattered. Hard to explain.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Recently I've started doing morning yoga and meditation for about 30 minutes, and I call the dogs into the place I do it, they lay down and we are just there together! Them always in the moment, me trying to be in the moment. When I'm done I give them both a nice hug, and it's off to start the day.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

My dog and i like to wrestle , 4 month old girl GSD, have had for 3 weeks now. She loves when i pet her belly when she rolls over and likes to play fight with me. Her favorite toy is a red plastic cup


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like to play tug o war with tyson, hug him before bed and I am always the one who feeds him and put him in his crate. We go for leash walks alone together and off leash walks as a family. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

don't know how i do it, but haven't screwed it up yet.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know if it's any one thing to be honest. Grooming, snuggling, playing, training, feeding, working her, I think they all work together to build a close relationship.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Besides the usual feed, play, train etc. I sleep on the floor with him. I don't go looking for him, he needs his alone time to rest, but if I'm laying on the floor and he comes up to me and falls asleep, I'll usually fall asleep to. It's not an all night thing but I believe it's a bonding moment.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

"tickles" and massages. If I ask Roxy if she wants tickles..she will come over and stand while I give her tickles and a massage..usually resulting in her falling asleep.


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

We spend a lot of time in the woods together. We run trails and swim. I think the everyday things like the training and playing ball are what really creates a bond though.


----------



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have had my GS puppy for four days now and she has bonded with me and my little brother. The bond is different with her and me and her and him. She will cuddle and play and follow me through the house and she sleeps at the foot of my bed when me and her play we play tug of war, fetch, find the toy, and I guess more laid back games.

My little brother and Roxie play more hands on I guess u would say with barking growling (from both my brother and her) yelling and stuff like rough play then she will show him that she is queen bee of the house and come cuddle with me and I did nothing special to make this bond. It just happened. My little brothers girlfriend also lives with us and Roxie (my puppy) wants nothing to do with her Roxie almost completely ignores her will not even go to her if she has peanut butter or treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

aManicCookie said:


> Is there something you do daily that's special for you and your dog(s)?


Playing tug before I leave for work in the morning would be a special time we spend together. He looks forward to it everyday. 

Other things is just spending time with Cruz. We walk alot. I talk to him alot while walking now as he responds well to this. I think time with him is the best bonding you can do. What you do while together could be anything, but should be constructive.


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

My 12 year old Molly doesn't get around too good (2 knee operations 7 and 5 years ago). I always try to spend 10-15 minutes a day laying down with her on her bed for what we call a pet fest. She loves every minute of it.

1 year old Howie gets 10 mins of training. Then some play with the ball.


----------

